# south africa timeshare the good ole days..



## carl2591 (Jul 17, 2013)

i remember when the SA sections was filled with happy campers telling of wonderful trades to great resorts for grass hut fee's.. 

now all i read about is how hard its getting to 1. pay levees 2. get any info from resort ie. sudwala lodge and i am sure others, & 3. getting units deposited with RCI after finally getting levee's paid through resort..

  I sold/gave my DIK, which still seem to be a great managed resort, with the sudwala lodge due to lack of communication with, and it seem the moving of the resort to First Resort,, aka bullfrog, management, i decided to sell/give back  the unit.. 

it was placed for sale my Sudwala lodge and i have not heard any news about the outcome.. i have not gotten any request on Special fees in my mail so i am guessing it sold or was taken over by bullfrog..  

for me i am glad i am out of SA and can say they were some great units to own in early to mid 2000's and i am sure most SA owner are still getting ok trades today.. 

so long SA the ride was fun...


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 17, 2013)

*Agree*

It was nice while it lasted.  I have sold/given back all three of the SA resorts I owned.


----------



## g4fishing (Jul 17, 2013)

*Some good memories too.*

Used to check this board all the time.  Had 3 units that had super low m/f and got excellent trades - Manhattan Club, south of France, narrow boats in England etc.  Got me into timesharing and it really was great while it lasted.  Fortunately I was able to sell one and give back the other two a couple of years ago.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 18, 2013)

carl2591 said:


> i remember when the SA sections was filled with happy campers telling of wonderful trades to great resorts for grass hut fee's..
> 
> now all i read about is how hard its getting to 1. pay levees 2. get any info from resort ie. sudwala lodge and i am sure others, & 3. getting units deposited with RCI after finally getting levee's paid through resort..
> 
> ...



Far as I know, they are not affiliated with First Resorts or Bullfrog.  Yes, their communication and responsiveness fell into a void for awhile when they lost Niki, but I think it's improving.  We shall see when I pay for my next year's levies soon.  There are postings of others who have successfully sold these, if you read through the threads.
I also didn't receive any emails about the SAs until several months later. With the current exchange rate, things are improving.


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 18, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Far as I know, they are not affiliated with First Resorts or Bullfrog.  Yes, their communication and responsiveness fell into a void for awhile when they lost Niki, but I think it's improving.  We shall see when I pay for my next year's levies soon.  There are postings of others who have successfully sold these, if you read through the threads.
> I also didn't receive any emails about the SAs until several months later. With the current exchange rate, things are improving.



yes the exchange rate is getting good again of late.. just today i see it at 9.92 to one USD which is 2005 rates.. good for the one still left with SA units as that help reduce cost per TPU. 

I hope they stay away from bullfrog and first resorts if at all possible.


----------



## wgaldred (Jul 19, 2013)

I paid my 2014 sudwala levies last month and banked my weeks with DAE. It was all done within 48 hours. Had no issues with communication, Sheree Mostert was who I dealt with.


----------



## Dori (Jul 21, 2013)

For years we loved our Lowveld week. We were able to do some fantastic trades and the MF's we so reasonable. When Mr. Bullfrog took over, everything went downhill rapidly, to the point where I refuse to pay any more MF's. He can have it. Lowveld was a great deal, and it doesn't owe us a thing.

Dori


----------



## loosefeet (Jan 2, 2014)

I still pay on my Castleburn, and have still made some great trades.  Just got HGVC in Hawaii this year w/ some combining and during a space bank-makes it more affordable to take the extended family.  Happy still, but we'll see what the future holds.  I stopped paying on the Louveld Lodge b/c they would not let me have the week to deposit.  I have not had any more communication from them.  Didn't pay much, and feel I got the value.  I never did give them my husband's name, so he won't have any obligation to the resort.  And, they would have a hard time getting me to pay anymore.  I will just keep quiet on that one and ride that out also.


----------

